# Logo und Schrift



## Dark_Fighter (22. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin grade dabei ein Logo zu Entwerfen, aber es fehlt irgenwie noch etwas. Es sollte ganz schlicht werden. D.h. nur schwarz und weiss, der Text und vielleicht noch ein grafisches Element.

Hier habe ich mal angefangen was könnte man da verbessern?
(Das sollten logos werden also vielleicht hat wer eine Idee was man da noch machen könnte habe es mit so einem Halbkreis versucht war aber nicht so der Hammer)
http://home.arcor.de/d4rkf1ght3r/images/lan_schriften.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/d4rkf1ght3r/images/lan_schriften1.jpg


PS: Mods lest ihr nie euere PNs ? Hab jetzt an 5 Stück geschrieben an die, die seit heute morgen online waren, weil ich wissen wollte ob ich das hier aufmachen darf, also sorry wenn das jetzt nicht ok ist.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Oktober 2004)

Dark_Fighter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: Mods lest ihr nie euere PNs ? Hab jetzt an 5 Stück geschrieben an die, die seit heute morgen online waren, weil ich wissen wollte ob ich das hier aufmachen darf, also sorry wenn das jetzt nicht ok ist.


Ich zähl mich mal mit zu den "online anwesenden", aber mich erreichte keine PM.
Aber Dein Thread ist (zumindest von mir) genehmigt


----------



## Dark_Fighter (23. Oktober 2004)

Ich will ja jetzt nicht drängeln aber wir bräuchten das Teil jetzt Anfang nächster Woche. Also wer Ideen hat einfach mal posten, vielleicht gib mir ja eine den erhoffen Denkanstoss.

Wäre auch nett wenn ihr einfach mal sagt was euch von den Vorlagen am besten gefällt.


----------

